# IE 11 & msn games



## muguniner (Dec 4, 2013)

Hello,
I have win 8.1, ie 11. Last weekend I started a video upgrade that I figured was putting crome on my pc. I stopped the update and uninstalled some programs that had been installed. Now my wife can't play msn online games... All I get is a blank window.

I figure something has been removed in my uninstalls that ie11 is using.

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you did not download *Chrome* from the official Google site, then you downloaded Chrome from a site that added malware and probably a couple of toolbars. 
Download and run the program adw.cleaner. This should remove any unwanted added toolbars and malware.
Then we suggest you click on the link in my signature for *Virus/Malware Help* and let our security team check you out.


----------



## Britany47 (Dec 9, 2013)

I think your suggestion would be helpful for me. I will let you know if this works for me Thanks and keep posting such a informative blogs.


----------



## Britany47 (Dec 9, 2013)

Britany47 said:


> I think your suggestion would be helpful for me. I will let you know if this works for me Thanks and keep posting such a informative blogs.


__________________________________
PLAGIARISM CHECKER! NO MORE CHEATING


----------

